# Ultimate Barista Fighter - Round 1



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

What is *Ultimate Barista Fighter*?

*UBF* is an opportunity for some of the best baristas around to flex some barista muscle and prove their skill in the age old arena of bloody combat. Its a bit like fight club but with latte.

Vist the UBF site for full details, to enter (Round 1 fully subscribed but spectators are welcome) and to find out dates for future UBF events.

The most important bit;

*Winners determined by crowd with the final say from the MC*

We'd love to see pics from the night and your reports from the front row seats.

Good luck to all who compete.


----------

